# This is where yBu stereotypes come from



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

GaryFish, this isn't a relative by chance is it? :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What the.....?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, that guy is a dork. And, lets be realistic for this kid. BYU-I is shooting a little high as a backup. He'd be a shoe-in at USU though.

I know Utah State is like going to high school twice but even Aggies should be able to get three letters straight - B-Y-U!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Dodger said:


> Wow, that guy is a dork. And, lets be realistic for this kid. BYU-I is shooting a little high as a backup. He'd be a shoe-in at USU though.
> 
> I know Utah State is like going to high school twice but even Aggies should be able to get three letters straight - B-Y-U!


LOL. Well played.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Wtf!!??


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Did this come from YouTube? Where did you find this..


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> LOL. Well played.


:thumb:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

No doubt that kid was home schooled. Been living in mom and dad's utopi...I mean bubble his entire life.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Chaser said:


> No doubt that kid was home schooled. Been living in mom and dad's utopi...I mean bubble his entire life.


What's worse is that someone is going to have to be his companion.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

I have an insatiable need to find him and give him a wedgie until he apologizes for that.


----------

